# Wirbelsturm im Anflug - Psyclone 1992



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß, es gibt schon einen Thread zu demselben Rahmen. Da nun aber die Entscheidung des "ob" gefallen ist und der Rahmen es nicht verdient hat, auf die Frage des Repaint reduziert zu werden, will ich hier nochmal einen ordentlichen Aufbauthread starten.

Es geht um diesen Rahmen. Hier ein Bild des Vor-Vor-Vorbesitzers:






(C) [email protected]

Wie bei so vielen anderen Psyclones auch, wechselte der Rahmen mehrmals den Besitzer. Ich werde wohl der 5. oder 6. sein.

Die meisten hier im Forum kennen den Psyclone. Für die Neueinsteiger hier das Wichtigste in Kürze: der Rahmen war von Modelljahr 1991 - 1999 erhältlich. Im Jahre 1991 hieß der Rahmen zunächst lediglich "True Temper Chromoly Frame", wurden dann aber im gleichen Jahr in "Cyclone" unbenannt. Wegen markenrechtlichen Streitigkeiten wurde der Rahmen zum Modelljahr 1992 in "Psyclone" erneut unbenannt. Die Rahmen waren stets muffenlos gelötet ("Fillet Brazed") - ein absolutes Highlight und wurden in den USA hergestellt. Die Rahmen waren ausschließlich als frame-only erhältlich. Das Rahmenmaterial änderte sich über die Jahre. 1991 war es True Temper AVR, ab 1992 True Temper GTX Ultra III (teilweise aber auch von AVR), 1996 und 1997 i.d.R. True Temper Gold und 1998/1999 Reynolds 853. Waren die Psyclones in der Anfangszeit trotz des hochwertigen Stahls noch relativ schwer, speckten sie über die Jahre ein knappes Pfund ab. Zumindest 1991 - 1993 wurden die Psyclones auch im Weltcup von einigen Teamfahrern genutzt. Viele Rahmen existieren nicht (mehr). Da der Rahmen ähnlich viel kostete, wie der Zaskar, griffen die meisten Käufer wohl zum "cooleren" Alu. War die Alu-Optik zu bullig, griffen viele wohl gleich zum Xizang (Titan). Zudem werden einige Psyclones auch verrostet und/oder im Einsatz geschrottet worden sein.

Edit: bereits 1988 gab es ein Fillet-brazed Stahlmodell von GT, welches damals noch Xizang hieß. Näheres in Post Nr. 68.

Mein Psyclone ist Modelljahr 1992.






Dieses Modelljahr war insofern besonders, als es eine Menge Innovationen bot. Kabelführung integriert unterhalb des Oberrohrs ("Groove Tube") und erstmalig ein auswechselbares Schaltauge. Hier ein Katalogbild vom Schwester-Modell Bravado (gleiches Rahmenmaterial, aber TIG-geschweißt in Taiwan), dass die Details zeigt.






Zumindest laut 1992 Katalog wurde der Psyclone in den Farben rot, gelb, schwarz und weiß angeboten. Vermutlich war er aber auch in vielen weiteren (Wunsch-) Farben erhältlich, so wie bei den anderen Modelljahren auch. Verwendet wurde Dupont Imron Lack. Die beliebte Farbe "Team Scream" (blau- gelb-Splatter) gab es erst ab 1993.






Das Gelb hat es mir besonders angetan. Dieses gelb war auch damals die Team-Farbe, jedenfalls beim Psyclone. Anstatt der 3D-Gabel, die bei den besten Katalogrädern Serie war, wurde eine MAG 20 eingesetzt:







Wenn mein Rahmen ankommt, werden ich sehr genau überlegen und untersuchen müssen, ob eine Ausbesserung der vielen Lackmacken möglich ist oder ob doch ein Repaint her muss. Derzeicht tendiere ich zu letzterem. Dann wäre in einem weiteren Schritt zu klären, ob Nasslackierung oder Pulvern.






Zum Aufbau habe ich mir natürlich schon Gedanken gemacht. Meine Schatzkiste ist gefüllt mir vielen türkisen Ringle-Teilen. Die Farbe hat es mir echt angetan aber leider harmonierte sie nicht so richtig mit dem Ton des Xizangs. An gelb könnte ich mir die Teile jedoch gut vorstellen. Zudem kenne ich bislang noch kein Psyclone, was so aufgebaut wurde. Es muss nicht immer Schwarz oder poliertes Alu sein. Wenn der Rahmen da ist, werde ich die Teile mal reinstecken und Bilder posten. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wie das Türkis mit dem Blau der Decals harmoniert. Ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken, die blauen Decals ins Türkise zu verändern, wenn ich vom Türkis grundsätzlich überzeugt bin.






Als Schaltungsgruppe werde ich XTR 900 einsetzen. Die passt zum Modelljahr und bringt gegenüber der XT 735 schon eine Gewichtsersparnis. Außerdem habe ich sie eh schon fast komplett zuhause rumfliegen. Hinten wird natürlich eine bleischwere aber kräftige U-Brake ihren Dienst versehen.






So, das soll es erstmal gewesen sein.


----------



## epic2006 (10. Februar 2012)

Na dann mal los! Bin schon gespannt. Solltest Du noch die passenden Naben brauchen, kannst Du Dich gerne rühren...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2012)

Hi Gerrit,

da werden wir ähnliche Aufbauten haben: Du ein 93er mit XTR 900 und rotem Elox. Und ich ein 92er mit XTR und türkisem Elox. Zudem in der Team-Farbe des jeweiligen Jahrgangs.  Fragt sich nur, ob ich Deinen Zeitvorsprung aufholen kann! 

Danke für das Angebot mit den Naben. Wenn ich mich für Türkis entscheide, werde ich wohl auch türkise Naben nehmen. Übergangsmäßig kann ich die 900er Laufräder aus dem Attitude nehmen und diesem dafür die Crossmax, die mir neulich günstig untergekommen sind, geben.


----------



## DocChill (10. Februar 2012)

@Rahbari
Solltest Du zu einem Repaint tendieren, kann ich Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen eine Nasslack-Beschichtung vorzuziehen! Was kaum jemand weiß: "Eine Pulverbeschichtung ist sauerstoffdurchlässig!!!" Bei einem Stahlrahmen wäre das fatal, d. h. freie Bahn für Korrosion! Dass könnte nach längerer Zeit wie folgt aussehen:






Bei einem Aluminiumrahmen hingegen spricht nichts gegen eine Pulverbeschichtung! Darüber hinaus zeichnet sich eine gut gemachte Nasslackierung vom Fachbetrieb durch eine deutlich höherwertige Oberläche bzw. Glanzgrad aus! Ein schönes Beispiel wäre mein "Brodie Catalyst", welches auch ein "Repaint" ist:






Dann wünsche ich mal viel Erfolg beim Wiederaufbau -
bei dem schönen Rahmen lohnt dass auf jeden Fall .

Gruss,
Daniel (DocChill)


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2012)

Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Story. Kleinen Einwand habe ich nur noch zur Geschichte des Rahmens. Auch 1993 wurde wohl noch der True Temper AVR Ultra III. Zumindest ist es bei meinem und dem von Peru73 so.


----------



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2012)

@ Jörg:

meinst Du _AVR _oder _GTX_? Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass _ab _1992 GTX zum Einsatz kam. Laut Techshop-Katalogen wurde GTX auch 1993 und 1995 verwendet? In der Tat wurde aber bei dem schwarzen 93 (oder 94er?) AVR verwendet - so jedenfalls der Sticker. Das gleiche bei Dir. Umgekehrt ist bei Gerrits 93er Team Scream GTX auf dem Sticker.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

also AVR ist korrekt, der J. hat mal wieder recht. Mein 93er Bravado LE ist hingegen aus GTX U III wie geschrieben.

Elox ist ja sowieso IMMER sehr schön, die türkisfarbenen Teile finde ich auch gut passend zu dem Gelb. Wie Du schon schreibst wäre dann allerdings ein Überdenken der Farbwahl der Decals zu überlegen.

Auch wenn ich nicht reinreden will: elox ist toll, aber ich würde vor einem Farboverkill warnen wollen. Ich plane für meine Psyclone auch was mit elox und nur vom Dranhalten sieht man schon, das es auch too much werden kann. Wobei bei mir eine gaaanz andere Farbe kommen wird.

@ tomasius: dank Dir nochmal für den Tipp mit den Hadleys, hab meine Meinung geändert und fand sie total günstig und gar nicht mehr so farblos) Sie werden ein Teil meines Aufbaus werden!

Und: vielleicht kommt ja mal ein wirklich schönes re-issue vom Psyclone. Klassisch schlanke Rundrohre ohne Knick, klassischer Steuersatz, nix tapered immer noch fillet brazed und mind. aus Columbus OX. Wenn GT das nicht löten kann dann sollen sies von Enigma machen lassen.

VG
Peter


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also AVR ist korrekt, der J. hat mal wieder recht. Mein 93er Bravado LE ist hingegen aus GTX U III wie geschrieben.




Wie habe ich denn das nun zu verstehen???


----------



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2012)

@ Daniel:
Danke für den Hinweis mit der Korrosionsgefahr, den ich noch nicht kannte. Was mir allerdings schon bewusst war, dass Pulver nicht so glänzt. Angeblich soll es da aber in den letzten Jahren Fortschritte gegeben haben. Was ich bis jetzt so an Pulverbeschichtungen gesehen habe, hat mich auch nicht so umgehauen. Auch wenn eine Klarlackschicht drüber war, sah es etwas nach Plastik aus.

@ Peter:
Was steht denn sonst noch auf dem AVR-Sticker? Auch "double-butted" und "heat treated". Irgendeinen Unterschied muss es ja geben...

Welche Elox-Farbe wird es denn? Ich war ja auch an Deinem Rahmen dran, habe aber zulange gezögert. U.a. weil ich nicht wusste, welche Elox-Farbe dazu passt! Wollte es mit Rot versuchen (weil ich davon auch schon viel habe), zu not Gold oder Mango. Wenn es rot werden sollte: könnte Dir jemand nennen, der rote Ringle Ti-Stix (gelocht) zum fairen Preis abgibt.

@ Peter & Jörg:
habt Ihr den Rahmen mal gewogen? Ich habe ja auch einen 19 Zöller. Wäre ja interessant, ob sich die unterschiedlichen Materialen vom Gewicht her unterscheiden.

@ alle:
In der Tat wird das Türkis und das strahlende Gelb ziemlich heftig werden. So war es eigentlich auch geplant. Zudem ist die Kombi jedenfalls auf Bildern wunderschön. Neben den bekannten Yetis z.B. hier zu sehen:





(C) [email protected]

Ich hoffe, dass es mir auch "in Echt" gefällt. Was soll ich denn sonst mit den ganzen Elox-Sachen machen?


Edit: und während ich das hier geschrieben habe, bietet jemand im Basar ne komplette XTR 900 für 120 inkl. Versand an.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Februar 2012)

Hi!

@J: na das ist Ausdruck meines tiefsten Respekts vor Deinem Wissenschatz. Ich kann mir das nie merken und muss immer erst nachsehen...


Den Bravado LE musste ich mal wegen nem Interessenten wiegen. Der lag nackt auf jeden Fall über 2000 g als 18". Den Psyclone werd ich demnächst mal auf die Waage stellen. Den Sticker werd ich auch nochmal in Augenschein nehmen. Edit: hier die Pics











Eloxfarbe wird noch nicht verraten, aber auf jeden Fall sind alle elox Teile Custom-elox. Wenn das technisch möglich ist, dann will ich auch noch was probieren was hier im GT Forum so noch keiner gemacht hat......sozusagen Markenfetischismus für Fortgeschrittene...

VG
peru


----------



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2012)

2,1 kg für einen 19 Zoll in Fillet-brazed ist gar nicht mal schlecht. Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass die Teile schwerer sind. Der 93er 19 Zoll von Gerrit wiegt mit unbekannten Innenlager 2,28kg.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286216&page=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Februar 2012)

...18"!


----------



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2012)

Sorry, Gerrits ist 18; Peters, Jörgs und meiner 19.

Naja, Gewicht darf beim 92er eh nicht die Hauptrolle spielen. Die XT U-Brake ist richtig heftig. Umgekehrt spart die Ringle-Sattelstütze ggü. einer normalen XT das Gewicht schon wieder ein!

Mitgeliefert beim Rahmen wird ne Bologna Cut. Würdet Ihr eher die einbauen oder ne Cannondale P-Bone, die ich gleich in Empfang nehmen? Ne 3D werde ich so schnell nicht finden und die sind ja in aller Regel mit Gewinde.


----------



## Splatter666 (10. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Wenn du schon ne gerade Gabel einbauen willst, dann nimm ne P2, die P-Bone is zu dick...




(Den Hintergrund bitte ignorieren )

Ciao, Splat


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Februar 2012)

Nein..meiner ist 18"!

VG
Peru


----------



## tomasius (10. Februar 2012)

> dank Dir nochmal für den Tipp mit den Hadleys, hab meine Meinung geändert und fand sie total günstig und gar nicht mehr so farblos) Sie werden ein Teil meines Aufbaus werden!



Gerne! Ich habe ja auch schon wieder überlegt. Kleiner Tipp: Es sind übrigens wieder zwei Hadleys eingestellt worden. 



> Wenn du schon ne gerade Gabel einbauen willst, dann nimm ne P2, die P-Bone is zu dick...



P-Bone passt wirklich nur in Alu GTs! 

Hier in meinem Zaskar:






Habe auch noch einen gestrahlten Avalanche mit Kona P2 liegen.






Also, P2 oder 3D suchen. Meine bleibt auf jeden Fall im Lager.  

Ich bin auf das Projekt gespannt.

Tom


----------



## dkh99 (11. Februar 2012)

Hey ich freu mich schon auf deinen Aufbau und auf einen vielleicht baldigen direkten Vergleich unserer Bikes... ich hoffe wir bekommen sehr schnell Frühling...

Hast dir Mühe gegeben für den Thread. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (11. Februar 2012)

Wieder mal viel Wissen was hier hochgeholt wird, toll! Bei meinem Rahmen ist das Innenlager ja jetzt draussen und nackisch wiegt er knapp unter 2Kg, ich meine er war 2-3g leichter als der Zaskar aus dem gleichen Jahrgang.

Mit dem Elox wär ich auch etwas vorsichtig, aber man kann ja auch was weglassen wenns wär. 

Meinen "Zeitvorsprung" holst Du auf jeden Fall ein, bei mir zieht es sich mal wieder in die Länge. Aber zum Glück ist es ja kein Rennen hier und nach den letzten drei "4-Wochen-Aufbauten" bin ich gar nicht s böse um ein Winterprojekt das nicht im Oktober schon fertig ist....

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Quen (11. Februar 2012)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!

Wenn du einen Repaint machen willst, würde ich die Starrgabel in "Wagenfarbe" lackieren - evtl. auch den Vorbau (einen GT z.B.).

Vom blauen Eloxal bin ich noch nicht so überzeugt, aber du machst das schon! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hier nochmal zum Vergelich ein Bild neben einem Xizang...nur um sícherzustellen, dass jetzt auch wirklich jeder glaubt, dass mein Psyclone ein 18" ist )))






...Psyclone ist minimal "höher", dafür ist das OR kürzer...

VG
Peru


----------



## h0rst99 (12. Februar 2012)

schöner thread, macht spaß zu lesen, danke 

(warum habe ich nur dieses auto im sinn?)


----------



## Rahbari (12. Februar 2012)

Habe ne 3D-Gabel an der Angel.  Weiß jemand wie lang das Steuerrohr (und das Gewinde) bei einem 19 Zoll-Rahmen sein muss?


----------



## Kruko (12. Februar 2012)

ja, ich 

Sind ungefähr 100 mm.


----------



## Rahbari (13. Februar 2012)

Danke, Jörg!

Problem: wenn ich die 3D mit Gewindeschaft einsetzen will, muss ich entweder einen Gewindesteuersatz und einen Gewinde-Vorbau besorgen (was wohl meine Türkis-Pläne über den Haufen werfen wird) oder den Schaft der 3D kostenaufwändig verlängern lassen, sodass ich die Gabel als Ahead fahren kann. Der Einsatz von Gewinde-auf-Ahead-Adaptern dürfte ausscheiden, wenn ich das Rad mal richtig fahren will.

Klar, der Umbau auf Gewinde-System würde mir die "Gelegenheit" geben, einen alten Flip-Flop-Vorbau einzusetzen. Aber einen Katalogaufbau wollte ich eigentlich nicht machen...

Naja, ich werde jetzt erstmal schauen, wie das türkise Zeugs in dem gerockten Rahmen aussieht. Wenn es too much ist, muss ich eh umdenken.


----------



## Rahbari (13. Februar 2012)

Habe mal zum Spaß mittels MS Paint die Decals von blau auf ein grün-türkis geändert. Leider habe ich das Türkis von Yeti, was gut zum Ringle-Türkis passt, nicht so richtig getroffen.

Was meint ihr:





(C) des Originalbilds: (Ex-) User Davidbelize

Edit: Hier mehr ins Bläuliche:





Nr. 2 gefällt mir schonmal ganz gut. Sieht stimmig mit dem gelb aus. Und würde wohl mit dem Ringle-Türkis harmonieren.

Zum Vergleich das "Original":


----------



## h0rst99 (13. Februar 2012)

.... ich find die farbkombination absolut super!!

für mich sind die ringlé parts aber eher hellblau statt türkis...


----------



## Rahbari (13. Februar 2012)

Danke!

Meinst Du Bild Nr. 2?







In der Tat sind die türkisen Ringle-Sachen je nach Licht Hell-Blau. Daher sollten die Decals eine Mischung aus Türkis und Hell-Blau sein:






Edit:

und hier etwas zu hellblau (=Nr. 4)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (13. Februar 2012)

ja, nummer 2 - mehr bläulich, ohne grünstich


----------



## h0rst99 (13. Februar 2012)

laut wikipedia: lichtblau - ral 5012


----------



## Rahbari (13. Februar 2012)

Ja, Lichtblau kommt dem schon recht nahe:





(C) http://www.autoaufkleber-domainaufkleber.de/farbfolien.htm

Tommi74 hatte ja mal sein Bravado in Lichtblau pulvern lassen:





Wobei es auf anderen Bilder doch sehr hell rüberkommt:


----------



## h0rst99 (13. Februar 2012)

genau 

...mit dezenten schwarz/weiß 'klecksen' absolut super!!


----------



## Rahbari (14. Februar 2012)

Da blättere ich gestern in einem Konvolut alter Bike-Zeitschriften und was sehe ich da auf S. 133:






Gefällt mir mit schwarzer Gabel und schwarzem Vorbau irgendwie gar nicht so gut. Da finde ich die komplett-gelben Bravados um Einiges hübscher. Gleichwohl bestärkt mich die Werbung, als Gabel die 3D einzusetzen, auch wenn ich mich dann auf die Suche nach einem neuen Steuersatz machen muss.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. Februar 2012)

also mir persönlich gefällt das schwarze mit dem gelb, sofern noch weiß dazu kommt - wichtig (!!), denn sonst wird es zu 'BVB-mäßig' 

dazu dann noch die blauen parts... ich kann es mir wirklich schön vorstellen!


----------



## Rahbari (14. Februar 2012)

Ich werde alles mal ausprobieren. Der Rahmen kommt mit einer schwarzen Bologna Cut. Dann kommt noch die 3D, die wohl blau ist. Ich bin aber derzeit ziemlich wild auf gelben Rahmen + Gabel. Rest Türkis. Evtl. schwarze Naben, da ich die noch rumfliegen habe. Sattelstützenklemme habe ich von Ringle bislang auch nur in schwarz.

Den Rahmen werde ich zu Cycleart in Berlin-Mitte geben. Habe schon einige Empfehlungen gelesen.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. Februar 2012)

ich bin gespannt auf die ersten fotos


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

beim Aufräumen bin ich gestern auf Aufzeichnungen zum Bravado LE in TS gestossen.

Das Gewicht für den 18" Rahmen beträgt mit Sattelklemme: 2267 g. Ohne wohl so um knapp über 2210 g.

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (15. Februar 2012)

Dein Bravado TeamScream (=TS) ist aber 1993. Zwischen den Modelljahren gibt es teilweise dramatische Unterschiede. Je älter, desto schwerer, ist die Faustformel. Interessant ist aber, dass Gerrits Psyclone TeamScream 18 Zoll 1993 (gleiches Material wie Dein Bravado, aber Fillet Brazed) mit Innenlager 2284g auf die Waage brachte. Ich dachte immer, dass Fillet Brazed generell schwerer ist, als TIG.

Ich werde jedenfalls meinen Rahmen (19 Zoll, 1992) wiegen, wenn er da ist. Es ist aber auch nicht mein Ziel, das Rad unter 10Kg aufzubauen. Dafür habe ich ja schon mein Xizang... Und auch mein Attitude ist mit Judy SL ohne Pedale bei 10,4 trotz "schweren" XTR-900-Naben und Stahl-Schnellspannern.


----------



## lyteka (15. Februar 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Ich werde jedenfalls meinen Rahmen (19 Zoll, 1992) wiegen, wenn er da ist.



Nur das ich es richtig verstehe, der Thread basiert auf einen Rahmen, den du noch nicht in den Händen halten kannst?!
Dann drück ich dir erst mal die Daumen, das das Objekt der Begierde auch zeitnah den Weg zu dir findet... 
Aber cool, so mit der Vorfreude 

Duck und weg...


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Februar 2012)

Ws mich doch ein wenig überrascht, sind die "hohen" Gewichte, die hier genannt werden. 
Als ich damals mein Richter 8.0 (93) neu aufgebaut habe, wog der Rahmen(19 Zoll) nackt 1930g. 

Mein Richter wiegt mit Tange Gabel, XT 737, LX Canties und STIs, moderneren RF Teilen(Vorbau, Lenker) und etwas modernerem LRS XT 760, DT Revolution, Mavic 221 SUP deutlich unter 10 Kg.

Ich habe den Rahmen damals auch Chemisch entlacken lassen, und ihn dann von einem Profi mit Nasslack versehen lassen. Aufkleber kamen auch von Tom, ich wollte gerne die 92er, gefallen mir einfach besser.





Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## Rahbari (15. Februar 2012)

@ Manni
Dass Dein 93er 19 Zoll-Richter soviel leichter ist, als ein 18 Zoll 93er 18 Zoll-Bravado ist schon erstaunlich.

@lyteka
Der Thread hat in der Tat auch mit Vorfreude zu tun. Aufgrund sehr ehrlicher Bilder bin ich mir aber schon recht sicher, was ich bekomme. Ich werde dann mit dem Lackierer schauen, ob man die vielen Lackprobleme retten kann oder ob ein Re-Paint fällig ist. Außerdem wollte ich die Zwischenzeit nutzen, um weitere Infos und Ideen in Erfahrung zu bringen. Ohne diesen Thread hätte ich vielleicht nicht die 3D-Gabel am Sonntag klarmachen können.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Februar 2012)

Hi,

na das ist doch das schöne an GT...das war früher nix so wirklich deckungsgleich und 100% eindeutig. Wie beim Vergleich japanischer Yoghurtbecher und italienische Edeldiva á la Duc und Konsorten. Die eine funktioniert top und es gibt nix zu meckern und die anderen haben Seele und sind alles andere als perfekt. Wenn man nen Rahmen mit annähernd 0% Serienstreuung will, dann wird man wohl nicht zu einen Retro (GT) Rahmen greifen dürfen.

Außerdem stelle ich es mir ziemlich schwierig vor, solche Rohrsätze mit der damaligen Technik WIRKLICH einheitlich zu fertigen...und dann noch die mangelnde Vergleichbarkeit der Waagen mit denen gemessen wurde. Da hab ich ja sowieso bei manchen Angaben hier im Forum so meine Zweifel...

Letzen Endes bei solch einem Rad eh totaler Schmarrn nach dem Gewicht zu schielen, wettbewerbsfähig zu einem modernen Rad wird es eh nie werden, 300 g mehr oder weniger. Und darauf zielt man bei solch einem Aufbau ja auch nicht ab.

P.S.: ne 3D gabs NOS auch noch in der US and A Bucht; die ist aber jetzt mir, denn das Bravado braucht ja auch ne Gabel...

VG
peru


----------



## Rahbari (15. Februar 2012)

Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Wie schon mehrfach betont, ist mir das Gewicht des Psyclones nicht so wichtig. Sonst hätte ich mir eins von 98 und vielleicht in 18 Zoll gesucht.

Der Rahmen wurde Samstag aus UK losgeschickt. Anfang nächster Woche wird er hoffentlich da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (15. Februar 2012)

Peter, da gehe ich völlig konform mit Dir. Ich hatte damals auch Zugriff auf ein RM Blizzard, das war auch (deutlich, fast 300g) schwerer als das Richter.

Das Gewicht spielt auch bei mir nur eine wirklich kleine Nebenrolle.

GTs aus Stahl sind einfach geil, ich weiss nicht, wie ich es anders sagen soll. Ich habe ja ein paar Stück (3 x Avalanche, je ein Richter, Borrego und Karakoram) und liebe jedes zu fahren. Irgendwann wird auch nochmal ein Psyclone und ein Tequila Sunrise Karakoram und ein Team Avalanche kommen.

Rahbari: Ich finds gut, das Du uns an Deinem Aufbau teilhaben lässt. Bin dann mal auf Originalbilder gespannt. Wenn ICH eine passende 3D Gabel hätte, würde ich sie auf alle Fälle einbauen, vermutlich in Rahmenfarbe lackiert.
Ich bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Rahbari (16. Februar 2012)

Rahmen ist angekommen! Im Album mal 3 schnelle Handybilder, die die wirkliche Farbe nicht rüberbringen.











Das Rad hat allerdings diverse Gelbtöne. Der Rahmen ist irgendwie umgekehrt gefaded: original ist er wohl eher Zitronen-gelb, eben etwas greller. Das gelb ist aber irgendwie nachgedunkelt. An sehr vielen Schnellen wurde mit einem wieder anderen Gelb einfach unprofessionell rüberlackiert.

Rostbläschen oder einen Riss nahe des Sattelstützenschlitzes konnte ich nicht entdecken.

Cool sind die vielen Details:
- Groove Tube
- Ovalisiertes Ober- und Sitzrohr
- Wechselbares Schaltauge
- Schrauben über den Ausfallenden (wofür eigentlich?)
- U-Brake
- Durchbohrung bei dem U-Brake-Sockel, damit der Schaltzug nach hinten durchgeführt werden kann
- und natürlich die geilen Rohrübergänge


----------



## h0rst99 (16. Februar 2012)

geil!!!! auch das etwas hellere gelb gefällt mir richtig gut....


----------



## Rahbari (16. Februar 2012)

Einen passender Flip-Flop-Vorbau ist auch organisiert... Leider meldet sich der 3D-Gabel-Verkäufer nicht...


Aber der Aufbau eilt nicht...


----------



## Rahbari (16. Februar 2012)

Habe mal gewogen:

Bei 19 Zoll, Modelljahr 1992, Material True Temper GTX Ultra III, fillet brazed, ohne U-Brake, ohne Innenlager, mit auswechselbaren Schaltauge und Originallack genau* 2171g* (gemessen mit Postwaage).


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Februar 2012)

Mit den Schrauben kannst Du die Laufradstellung einstellen (naja, wenn es z.B. schief steht, ist schlecht zu erklären)


----------



## epic2006 (17. Februar 2012)

Bist Du Dir mit 19" sicher? Mir schauen die Winkel zu 18" recht gleich aus...




ist ja aber unterm Strich auch egal, Hauptsache passt. Und schön ist der Rahmen auch in Unifarben allemal!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (17. Februar 2012)

Mach mich nicht nervös!  Er wurde jedenfalls 3x als "19 Zoll" verkauft! Habe mal nachgemessen: ca. 48,1cm M-M; 49,4 M-O; 54,6cm M- Ende Sitzrohr. Oberrohr "wohl" M-M 58,5. Das dürfte doch 19 Zoll sein, oder? Wobei gerade die 18Zoll-Rahmen von 1992 besonders groß ausgefallen sind, wenn ich mir die letzten Bravado-Angebote anschaue...

Ich muss ihn mal neben meinen 18Zoll-Xizang halten. Aber rein optisch sieht mein Xizang kleiner aus. Das hat auch nur 46,5 M-M. Das gezeigte Bild täuscht optisch ein wenig, weil es von schräg oben aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Februar 2012)

Rahbari hat def. nen 19" Ganz sicher, der 18" hat 460-465 SR MM.

VG
peru


----------



## Rahbari (17. Februar 2012)

Danke, Peru, für die Bestätigung.

Weiter geht's mit schlechten Handybildern. Habe mal ein paar türkise Anbauteile rangemacht. Die P-Bone bitte ignorieren. Bin an zwei 3D-Gabeln dran.  Leider kommen die Farben auf den Bildern nicht realistisch rüber. Das gelb ist noch einigermaßen realistisch (auf meinem Bildschirm); das Türkis ist aber auf die Bilder zu blau:













Gleichwohl sieht man, dass das Ringle-Türkis mit dem Navy-blau der Decals nicht so harmonieren. Ist aber auch keine große Überraschung.

Nun fragt sich, wie weiter zu verfahren ist. Türkise Decals oder andere Anbauteile? Die Mehrheitsmeinung hier im Forum meine ich zu kennen. Werde selber noch ein paar Tage überlegen. Lenker in Türkis kommt noch, Schnellspanner und Antichainsuck ebenfalls in Türkis vorhanden. Misslich ist, dass ich bei Einsatz der 3D-Gabel gerade nicht die den türkisen Steuersatz fahren kann. Den Vorbau könnte ich nur mit Adapter fahren. So oder so werde ich beim Lackierer - sofern es zum Repaint kommt - einen Flip Flop ebenfalls in Rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen.

Hier nochmal ein paar Nahaufnahmen von einigen Stellen. Repaint fällig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (17. Februar 2012)

Also ich denke, ich würde den Rahmen neu lackieren. Beim Aufarbeiten wird man nie ein wirklich gutes Ergebnis hinbekommen. 
Und, ganz ehrlich, die P-Bone ist gar nicht mal so hässlich.

Und wie wäre so etwas:




Judy SL (Diese hier mit Eglund-Kit, unverkäuflich)


Und ich werde wohl nie begreifen, wie man sich so einen hässlichen Flaschenhalter an ein so schönes Rad schrauben kann....


----------



## Rahbari (17. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes Avalanche! So müssen sie aussehen...

Am dünnen Rahmen lieber keine Federgabel. Habe derzeit noch ne gelbe Judy SL an meinem Xizang. Die soll aber auch weg. Mein Geschmack hat sich in den letzten Wochen verändert.


----------



## efxx (17. Februar 2012)

Nur mal ne Frage - fahrt Ihr eigentlich eure so sorgfältig liebevoll gebauten bikes auch oder sind die nur zum angucken?


----------



## Rahbari (17. Februar 2012)

Was hat die Frage mit diesem Thread zu tun? Zu Deiner Frage: Ich bin erst seit letzten Sommer wieder im Thema MTB drin. Mein erstes Projekt - ein Xizang - ist immer noch nicht 100% fertig. Zwischendurch bin ich es - wenn auch kurz - gefahren. Wahnsinn! Zum Anschauen zur schade. Mein zweites Projekt - ein etwas gerocktes Klein Attitude mit Federgabel und Pitlocks - ist für regelmäßiges Fahren und auchmal Abstellen gedacht. Für das Psyclone habe ich eigentlich keinen wirklichen Bedarf - ich "brauchte" es einfach.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Februar 2012)

War auch nur so eine Idee. Mit der 3 D wirde es sicher viel schöner. Ich habe eine 3 D und eine 2x4 in je einem Avalanche und die fahren sich sehr schön. Und selbst der Laie merkt den Unterschied, ob das Vorderrad in der Gabel hinten oder vorn ist.

Und wenn Du bei Türkis bleiben solltest (ich könnte mir auch gut *Blau* oder ganz mutig: *Rot* vorstellen), dann würde ich Tom um Türkise Decals bitten.
Hast Du schon einen Vorbau?


----------



## efxx (17. Februar 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Was hat die Frage mit diesem Thread zu tun? Zu Deiner Frage: Ich bin erst seit letzten Sommer wieder im Thema MTB drin. Mein erstes Projekt - ein Xizang - ist immer noch nicht 100% fertig. Zwischendurch bin ich es - wenn auch kurz - gefahren. Wahnsinn! Zum Anschauen zur schade. Mein zweites Projekt - ein etwas gerocktes Klein Attitude mit Federgabel und Pitlocks - ist für regelmäßiges Fahren und auchmal Abstellen gedacht. Für das Psyclone habe ich eigentlich keinen wirklichen Bedarf - ich "brauchte" es einfach.



Wollt keinen extra Thread dafür aufmachen - natürlich OT. Hab ich mich einfach mal gefragt!


----------



## Rahbari (17. Februar 2012)

Marine-blau würde wegen den Original-Decals ganz gut passen. Mir gefällt es aber nicht. Irgendwie zu dunkel. Das Ringle-Türkis hat einfach Ausstrahlung!

In Rot habe ich von Ringle auch alles Wesentliche da. Sollte mal an ein Zaskar, was dann aber durch ein ähhhhh.... anderes Rad mit noch schönerem Alu-Rahmen verdrängt wurde. Rot würde dem gelb auch nicht so stehen, denke ich.

Auch wenn es nicht "Original" ist, neige ich zumindest derzeit dazu, die Hauptdecals von blau ins türkis zu ändern. Tomasius schickt mir lieberweise schonmal ein paar Farbproben zu.

Zum Vorbau: bei 3D-Gabel kann ich den vorhanden Ahead-Zooka leider nur mit Adapter verwenden. Einen Schaft-Zooka zu finden, wird sauschwer. Ich werde mir "auf Verdacht" auch noch einen GT Flip Flop-Vorbau  holen und den dann in Wagenfarbe lackieren. Leider bleibt dann das Türkis auf der Strecke. Das Praktischte wäre es, der 3D einen Titan-Ahead-Schaft zu verpassen.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Februar 2012)

Na ja, wenn Du einen Flip Flop in Wagenfarbe lackierst und einen Türkisen Lenker hast, finde ichs fast schöner als wenn die komplette Einheit in Türkis daherkommt.


----------



## Rahbari (17. Februar 2012)

Türkiser Lenker kommt - ein Answer Hyperlite natürlich. 

Es muss in der Tat überprüft werden, ob nicht zu viel türkis dran kommt. Letztlich geht es nur durch ausprobieren.

Ansonsten habe ich Ringle Twister und einen Antichainsuck in Türkis. Naben und Kurbel nicht. Überhaupt fehlen noch der LRS und die Kurbel... Türkise Kurbel fände ich aber "too much".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (18. Februar 2012)

Wie schon mal geschrieben wurde, pass bitte auf, dass es nicht zum Elox-Overkill kommt. Türkiser Vorbau und Lenker finde ich persönlich schon zu viel. Was ich hingegen sehr interessant finde, ist die Kombi Stütze/Klemme/Rahmen. Diese Kombi ließe sich ja an der Front evtl. wiederholen...nur mal so als Idee....schwarzer Steuersatz, türkiser Vorbau, schwarzer Lenker, oder türkiser Steuersatz, schwarzer Vorbau, türkiser Lenker..da gäb´s ja zig Varianten.

Du wirst das schon machen, Dein Xizang ist ja auch recht ansehnlich geworden!

Schönes WE, Gruß, Gerrit

[email protected]: schau mal diese Threads an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328481 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=165376


----------



## h0rst99 (18. Februar 2012)




----------



## Rahbari (19. Februar 2012)

So... 3D-Gabel mit 140mm Schaft und 135mm Flip Flop Schaftvorbau klargemacht.  Kommen aus UK, dauert also noch... Beiden sind fällig für nen Repaint, wird dann aber bei Gelegenheit des Rahmens lackiert. 

Die Yeti ARCs sind optisch ein Hammer. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass sie mich für das Schema gelb-türkis inspiriert haben. Ein Yeti-Kopie oder Hommage will ich aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht. Ein Psyclone ist m E besonderer. 

@ Gerrit
Ich werde auf jeden Fall viel mit schwarzen, gelben und türkisen Anbauteilen experimentieren.

Das Xizang wird gerade verändert: Judy weg, schwarze Bologna her. Zudem Skinwalls, ein schwarzer King und ein Flite Evo 1. 


Edit: der GT Flip-Flop-Vorbau besteht aus dem Vorbau und einem entfernbaren Schaft. Weiß jemand, ob ich auch den Ahead-Ringle mit dem Schaft benutzen kann? Oder bräuchte ich schon einen "richtigen" Ahead-Adapter.

Edit: je länger ich mir die Kombi türkiser Steuersatz und türkiser Vorbau angucke, denke ich, dass ein schwarzer Steuersatz besser käme. Dann würde ich das gelb - schwarz - türkis vom Sattelbereich wieder aufnehmen. Der türkise Vorbau hat es mir aber schon angetan. Den würde ich ggf. mit Ahead-Adapter oder diesem Flip-Flop-Schaft fahren.


----------



## Rahbari (21. Februar 2012)

Leider hat sich die angebliche 3D-Gabel als 2x4-Gabel rausgestellt. Mal sehen, ob ich jemanden zum tauschen finde.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Gehts da ums Gewicht? Vom Design her ist da ja kaum ein Unterschied. Der Unterschied ist imho nur die Laufradaufnahme. 3D hat 3 kleine Ausbuchtungen und 2X4 wird mit einer langen Schraube von hinten eingestellt. Die 2X4 würde deshalb auch super zu den Ausfallenden des Rahmens passen.

Ausserdem ist die ja uch ganz schön was Wert, glaube ich.


----------



## Rahbari (21. Februar 2012)

Nee, es geht nicht ums Gewicht, sondern nur um die Time-Correctness. In der Tat ist die Bauweise sehr ähnlich - sonst hätte der Verkäufer die auch nicht vertauscht. Aber Dein Gedanke, dass die 2x4 die verstellbaren Ausfallenende am Hinterrad quasi spiegeln würde, finde ich sehr interessant.

Was soll ich machen: die 2x4 erstmal nehmen und - falls sich in den nächsten 2 Wochen keine bezahlbare 3D findet - die 2x4 lackieren? Wenn dann aber die Time-Correctness futsch ist, kann ich auch gleich auf die Bologna umsteigen. Da spare ich ne Menge Gewicht und habe vor allen Dingen auch nicht mehr dieses Problem mit Steuersatz, Vorbau etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (21. Februar 2012)

In meinem ersten Post hatte ich etwas zur Geschichte des Psyclones geschrieben. Danach gab es 1991 einen Vorgänger names Cyclone und im gleichen Jahr davor einen unbenannten Stahlrahmen. Verwendet wurde Stahl von True Temper.

Es gibt jedoch noch einen weiteren Vorgänger: Offenbar gab es jedenfalls 1989 ein Stahl-Modell names Xizang (ab 1990 aus Titan), welches - wie das späteres Cyclone/Psyclone - fillet-brazed war. Als Material wurde Tange MTB und Tange Prestige verwendet. Näheres hier:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=950698

Und hier ein Scan aus dem Katalog aus der gleichen Quelle:









Auch Bill Duehring, Chef der Produktentwicklung von 1985 - 1999 bezeichnet das erste Xizang als "Psyclone":

_"The first [Xizang] frame was the Psyclone Chromoly frames, these were handmade at  the GT tech shop in Co.. Then the Xizang frame, it had a Ti front  triangle with Cro-Mo rear, this frame was made in Canada by a small  builder called La Vaue and was located outside of Whistler. 2nd  generation frames were made by Sandvik, 3rd gen were made by the GT Tech  shop in Colorado."_
Quelle: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/20-questions/20-questions-with-bill-duehring/

Allerdings wurde das damalige Xizang wohl nicht Serie. In einem Flyer zum Xizang Re-Issue heißt es:

"The initial Xizang was a complete bike model. Its position was
at the very top of the 1989 model year range of the GT All
Terra line. It featured a Tange prestige fillet brazed frame made
in Japan and the revolutionary yet ultimately doomed Browning
automatic transmission. This model, while featured in the 1989
catalog, never made it to production due to the non delivery of
the Browning transmission."


----------



## Rahbari (1. März 2012)

Update:
- schwarzer GT Schraubsteuersatz angekommen.
- türkiser Ringle Schraubsteuersatz non-logo geschossen.
- Angebot für einen türkisen Ringle Schaftvorbau, allerdings satte 150mm.
- 2x4 Gabel und Flip-Flop noch nicht da.


In der US-Bucht schwimmt ne türkise Grafton-Kurbel... Die wäre wohl ziemlich perfekt aber wird wohl so teuer, wie der ganze Rahmen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

ja, ich werde nie vergessen wie "Hightower" Kint auf dem GT Treffen den Xizang Rahmen mit dem Cro-Mo Monostay Hinterbau mit einem beherzten Tritt auf die Kettenstrebe mit dem Schaltauge in die weiche Wiese getreten hat, nur damit dieser nicht umfällt..

....und das mit einem nun wirklichen seeeeeeeeehr seltenem Stück....

VG
peru


----------



## Rahbari (1. März 2012)

Interessante Anekdote. Aber evtl. im Thread geirrt?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. März 2012)

Wie? DU hast doch oben über die Anfänge von Xizang/ Cyclone/Psyclone geschrieben..und Kint hat eben genau ein solches, oben beschriebenes Xizang mit Stahl Hinterbau...dazu die Anekdote...passt doch


----------



## Rahbari (1. März 2012)

Ahhhh, verstehe.  Wobei ich das Komplett-Stahl Xizang meinte... Kints ist ja Stahl/Titan.


----------



## Rahbari (2. März 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie breit die Innenlagerwelle bei einer XTR 900-Kurbel und dem 92er Psyclone sein muss? Habe ein GT-Innenlager mit 107mm aber das dürfte wohl nicht reichen (noch nicht ausprobiert)? Leider ist die Auswahl an 4kant mit 73mm nicht so dolle. Das BB-UN73 (=XT) finde ich noch ganz attraktiv aber das ist derzeit nur bis 110mm zu bekommen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. März 2012)

Hi,

hab zwar keines der beiden Teile zuhause, aber bei ner 3-fach Kurbel reicht ner 107er Welle niemals.

Das XT gabs doch aber in 118, soweit ich weiß??...ich hab noch nen Ra-Co Account, da war das glaub ich noch verzeichnet.....

Ich guck mal ob bei Ra-Co oder Astro Rad was erhältlich ist...aber erst wieder ab Montag.....

VG
peru


----------



## MadProetchen (3. März 2012)

eigentlich müsste ne 107er achse für ne lowprofile kurbel wie die 900er xtr doch reichen.....
118er achslänge is doch eher was für xt 730 oder dx...
glaube ich...


----------



## epic2006 (4. März 2012)

Ich hab da in der Werkstatt nen Karton eines Specialized Innenlagers gefunden. Auf der Rückseite waren die Maße für die Wellenlängen angegeben: XTR900: 73/107, XT730: 73/122,5. 118mm waren, soweit ich weiß, für XC Pro MD Kurbeln.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (4. März 2012)

Super! Da ich ne 900er-Kurbel einsetzen will, könnte das GT 107 ja dann passen...


----------



## MadProetchen (4. März 2012)

moin moin,

das wird passen!

mal ne frage in eigener regie an gerrit: 
geht denn ne 118er achse auch mit xt 730er kurbel?....
so is es nämlich an meinem kara geplant


----------



## Rahbari (5. März 2012)

Aus England ist heute eine Kiste mit Teilen aus 1991 gekommen:







Die 2x4 (leider nur 137mm Steuerrohr)  und der passende Flip-Flop waren offenbar mal in Daktari. Da der Verkäufer diese ganz übel schwarz überlackiert hat, kann mir nun keiner vorwerfen, wenn ich sie "rette" und in Psyclone-Gelb ordentlich repainten lasse. Wobei ich wohl den "gequetschten" Vorbau einsetzen werden - oder eben nen türkisen Ringle (leider bislang nur in 150mm gefunden aber gottseidank etwas Rise).

Dem Canti Gegenhalter fehlt leider der Einsatz zur Befestigung des Zugs.


----------



## epic2006 (6. März 2012)

Schönes Paket Johannes! Für den Gegenhalter kann man das Inlay auch selber feilen, ich lad Dir bei Zeiten mal ein Bild hoch.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (6. März 2012)

Habe vier Fragen und bitte um Meinungen:

1.
Sofern a) ein Repaint fällig ist (kläre ich morgen) und b) ich mich wegen der türkisen Anbauteile für modifizierte türkise Decals entscheide, sollte ich die Decals vorsichtshalber über die Klarlackschicht anbringen? Dann könnte man sie leicht wieder wechseln, falls man doch ein anderes Aufbauschema verfolgt bzw. möglichst nah an das Original wieder ran will. Oder ist das alles eh schon egal, weil das Repainten sämtliche Originalität zerstört hat? Ich könnte auch ein Zwischending machen: weiße GT-Decals (Steuer-, Ober- und Sitzrohr) unter Klarlack; türkise Decals ("Psyclone", "Groove Tube" und "Competition Series") über Klarlack. Der "GTX"-Rahmenmaterialsticker auf dem Sitzrohr war immer über dem Klarlack, oder?

2.
Habe zwei türkise Ringle Naben ergattert. Am besten gefallen mir eigentlich silberne Felgen (also normale) und Speichen, damit nicht noch ein Dunkel-Grauton in das Rad kommt. Mit etwas Glück komme ich günstig an NOS Mavic 517 in silber. Ein Laufrad-Aufbau ist natürlich auch finanziell ne andere Nummer als ein Gebraucht-LRS-Kauf. Bekomme heute Abend ein Angebot für die gleichen Naben in einem LRS mit Mavic Ceramic-Felgen. Was würdet ihr machen?

3.
Ans Rad sollte eigentlich eine XT U-Brake. Wenn der Rest der Schaltung XTR 900 ist, dürfte eine DX U-Brake mit ihren silbernen Schenkeln doch besser passen, oder? Technisch dürfte es zwischen den beiden nur mariginale Unterschiede geben?

4.
Werde zunächst den Ringle Vorbau verwenden. Falls ich doch auf GT umsteige: sollte ich die "gequetschete Version" (1992, Bj wie der Rahmen) oder die runde Version (1991, Bj wie die Gabel) nehmen?

Danke für Eure Meinungen!


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2012)

#4
Die gequetschte Version.
Obwohl dadurch ein Stück "tequila sunrise"-Geschichte verloren ginge.


----------



## epic2006 (6. März 2012)

Bei Experimenten mit der Decalfarbe würde ich über Klarlack kleben. Macht eh weniger Probleme (Folien schrumpfen nämlich, evtl.). Ein Repaint vernichtet nicht unbedingt den Wert eines Rades, wenn der gut gemacht ist, ist es evtl. sogar wertsteigernd/verkaufsfördernd. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, ob die wer teilt ist mir egal.

Der GTX war über Klarlack.

Da die XTR nicht so wirklich passig ist, enthalte ich mich hier. Oder Du verbaust eine McMahon U-Break, Thema erledigt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (6. März 2012)

In dem jetzigen Zustand wird der Wert des Rahmens durch ein Repaint definitiv gesteigert. Viel Fading, über 50 Stellen wo unprofessional rüberlackiert wurde. Was ich meinte: der Rahmen verliert halt den Nimbus des Originalen. Aber es hilft ja nichts. Umgekehrt: durch das Repaint wird dieses schöne Stück Bike-Geschichte wieder ansehnlich.


Keine Diskussionen über die XTR. Schlagt mich, aber mir gefällt die 735er XT lange nicht so gut. Und time-correct ist die XTR auch.

Decals über Klarlack hat schon praktische Vorteile. Leider glänzen sie dann halt nicht so...


----------



## dkh99 (6. März 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: ich würde mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen... Sofern dein Lacker die Farbe trifft (und das sollte er hinbekommen) wirst du eher eine Wertsteigerung erfahren..,. aber du baust dir doch das Ding eh auf, um damit Freude zu haben... nicht um es mit Gewinn oder +/- 0 zu verkaufen... Daher: lacken lassen und sich erfreuen. 

Zu den Decals: damit hätte ich dann meine größeren Probleme... Du weißt ja von meinem Zaskar, dass ich UNBEDINGT Original-96er-Decals wollte...Was spricht denn dagegen die original blauen (insoweit war ja deine Idee echt topp) unter die Klarlackschicht packen zu lassen (würde das dein Lackierer für dich machen, also das Bekleben nach dem Basislack + hinterher Klarlack drüber? Oder müsstest du das Bike nach dem Basislack abholen und die Decals bekleben? Letzteres würde ich bevorzugen, da du einfach sorgsamer bekleben würdest, als u. U. ein Lackierer, der mehr Zeitdruck hat) und dann oben drauf die turkisen "Fake"-Decals rauf? die Frage wäre dann aber, wie das hinterher aussehen würde, wenn die turkisen wieder abgemacht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (6. März 2012)

@ DKH99: zwei Sorten Decals mache ich nicht übereinander; sorry, wenn ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe. Das wird zu dick, lohnt preislich nicht und wird vor allem kaum sauber zu bewerkstelligen sein (nicht 100% deckungsgleich).

Es gibt drei Optionen:

1. Decals über Klarlack
2. Decals unter Klarlack
3. GT-Delals unter Klarlack; türkise Decals über Klarlack.

Vernünftiger wäre 1., geiler fände ich 2.


----------



## dkh99 (6. März 2012)

und ich meinte Option 3... 

2. ist natürlich in der Tat am besten... wird es wirklich so doof aussehen mit den originalen blauen Decals? Was ist, wenn du keine Lust mehr auf die eloxierten Anbauteile mehr hast? Dann wieder nicht-türkise Decals?! Ich tendiere fast dazu einfach originale Decals zu nehmen und gut ist...


----------



## Rahbari (6. März 2012)

Originale bzw. original-getreue Decals mit dunkel-blau beißen sich leider mit dem Türkis. Das geht GAR NICHT.  Ging nicht am Xizang (mit wenig blau in den Decals) und geht erst Recht nicht an diesem Rahmen.

Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass ich irgendwann mal - oder schon sehr bald - zum normalen Aufbau zurückkehre. So ist das halt. Zunächst will ich halt mal diesen Aufbau ausprobieren. Schwarzes Syncros-Zeugs habe ich schon am Xizang und Attitude.

Eine vierte Option wäre es möglicherweise, zunächst den Klarlack wegzulassen und das Türkis wirken zu lassen. Wenn es nach 6 Monaten noch gefällt, kommt der Klarlack nachträglich.


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> oder eben nen türkisen Ringle (leider bislang nur in 150mm gefunden aber gottseidank etwas Rise).



Schau mal bei ebay.de rein. Dort wird ein Ringle mit 135 mm angeboten.


----------



## Rahbari (7. März 2012)

Schon gesehen, danke!


----------



## Rahbari (7. März 2012)

So, war bei Cycle-Art Berlin. Gerrit, der Inhaber, hat sich alles gut angeguckt und meinte, dass eine Wideraufarbeitung keinen Sinn macht. Der Farbe ist fast überall ausgeblichen und es gibt zu viele Lackplater etc. Habe also einen Re-Paint für Rahmen, 2x4-Gabel und Flip-Flop-Vorbau (gequetschte Version) in Auftrag gegeben. Das ganze wird bis Ende April dauern, aber ich habe keinen Stress. Wen es interessiert, der kann mal in Gerrits Online-Galerie schauen.
http://cycleart-berlin.blogspot.com/p/galerie.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (7. März 2012)

TOPP... bin gespannt aufs Ergebnis ;-)


----------



## Rahbari (8. März 2012)

Um die Zeit bis zur Lackierung zu nutzen, will ich mich nach einem passenden Laufradsatz umschauen. Will auf türkise Ringle Naben setzen (trotz mäßiger Haltbarkeit)

Bin unschlüssig, welche Felgenfarbe ich nehmen soll:

a) silber eloxiert (normal halt): passt gut zur 900 XTR, macht den LRS optisch nicht so fett, lässt die türkisen Naben hervorstechen. Müsste mir entsprechenden LRS bauen lassen und noch silberne Felgen besorgen.

b) Ceramic-Beschichtung: könnte an einen kompletten Satz mit türkisen Naben zum fairen Preis kommen, daher wenig Aufwand. Nachteil: LRS wirkt dominant; wieder neue Farbe.

c) gelb/Zitrone-eloxiert. Habe ein Angebot für X517 in gelb eloxiert. Wäre ein Hingucker aber wird vielleicht zu extrem und Gefahr, dass von dem schönen Rahmen abgelenkt wird.


----------



## dkh99 (8. März 2012)

Ich habe so den Verdacht, dass das Rad ziemlich geil sein wird und es mir schwer fallen wird, mit dir nicht gleich zu ziehen  

Du ruinierst mich noch


----------



## Rahbari (8. März 2012)

Um einen Wettbewerb geht es doch nicht. Mich selbst ruiniere ich auch noch. Nach dem Psyclone ist Schluss! Es sei denn, es kommt noch ein MC1 Adroit in 20 Zoll des Weges...

Immerhin kaufe ich meist zu guten Preisen ein... Nur die letzten fehlenden Teile, wenn man verzweifelt ist, kosten nach richtig viel.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. März 2012)

Hi,

ja, machs ganz schön nen Aufriss für so ein GT 

Den LRS würde ich mit silbernen Felgen wählen. Citron oder CD finde ich weniger passend, wird nirgendwo am Rad aufgegriffen und wird das Rad mit einer weiteren Farbe wohl überladen. Lass doch einfach die Türkis Teile der Eyecatcher sein. Alles andere bleibt "normal" / silber. Ne 231 passt dann auch gut zu GT.

Wenn es irgendwo ein Adroit in 20" gibt musst aber schnell sein, seeeeeeeeeeeeehr schnell. Vor allem wenn es aus 93 ist und in Candy Teal lackiert...

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (9. März 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> ...
> 
> a) silber eloxiert (normal halt): passt gut zur 900 XTR, macht den LRS optisch nicht so fett, lässt die türkisen Naben hervorstechen. Müsste mir entsprechenden LRS bauen lassen und noch silberne Felgen besorgen.
> .....



Die einzig wahre klassische Farbgebung!


----------



## black-panther (12. März 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Nach dem Psyclone ist Schluss!


 
Das sagen'se alle


----------



## Rahbari (16. März 2012)

Da habe ich gerade die 2x4, die eigentlich ein Jahr zu alt ist, zum Lackieren gegeben und was läuft mir heute über den Weg:






Yes!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. März 2012)

Sorry, die 2x4 willst Du nicht nehmen weil sie 1 Jahr zu alt ist, aber eine Accutrax mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme????

Das kapiere ich nicht


----------



## dkh99 (16. März 2012)

Ich glaub es geht ihm um die 3D... die andere war nur so im Bild ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (16. März 2012)

Danke, Alex! Die Accutrax kann mir gestohlen bleiben!


----------



## Rahbari (11. April 2012)

Kleines Update: Nach knapp vier Wochen ist die 3D-Gabel im passenden Gelb nun endlich bei mir! Große Erleichterung! Für diejenigen, die es interessiert: Hersteller der Gabel scheint Spinner zu sein; jedenfalls ist ein entsprechendes Logo auf den Schaft eingeprägt. Gewicht: 814g bei 142mm (Gewinde-) Schaft.

Nächste Woche wird der Lackierer nun endlich loslegen und dabei die 3D-Gabel als Referenz für den Gelb-Ton benutzen.

Anbauteile/Schaltung habe ich soweit auch zusammen; es fehlen nur noch 32Loch Felgen in silber. Seit Wochen ist nichts zu finden.


----------



## dkh99 (12. April 2012)

Super... ich freu mich auf das Ergebnis der Lackierung... Wie bist du nun wegen den Decals verblieben?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. April 2012)

91's both NOS neither one's been completely around the block.  More pics in my album.


----------



## Rahbari (15. April 2012)

Edit: Very nice, your bikes resp pics were partly responsible why I wanted a Psyclone. Would you have a close-up pic of your yellow 2x4 fork which is apparently also fillet brazed?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. April 2012)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> 91's both NOS neither one's been completely around the block.  More pics in my album.





Rahbari schrieb:


> Edit: Very nice, your bikes resp pics were partly responsible why I wanted a Psyclone. Would you have a close-up pic of your yellow 2x4 fork which is apparently also fillet brazed?



yes


----------



## Rahbari (17. April 2012)

So, der Lacker wird jetzt endlich loslegen! Die 3D-Gabel wird als Vorlage für den Lack für Rahmen und Flip-Flop-II-Vorbau dienen.

Auf Verdacht habe ich mir noch diesen hellblauen Flite in NOS/OVP gekauft. Ob er zum Türkis-Gelb des übrigen Aufbaus passt, kann man natürlich erst am Ende sagen. Ansonsten kommt eben ein normaler schwarzer Flite ran.







Wenn alles beisammen ist, werde ich dann ein bißchen mit den Anbauteilen rumspielen (müssen). Zu viel Türkis ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut.

Wenn jemand zeitlich passende, neu oder neuwertige 32 Loch-Felgen in silber anodisiert hat (z.B. Mavic 231 oder Araya 395) bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## dkh99 (17. April 2012)

Hmmmm.... Das wäre mir wohl dann doch zu viel Türkis... Aber warten wir es ab


----------



## epic2006 (18. April 2012)

Da gäbe es einen LRS: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufraeder-M...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7798737504233647436 wär evtl. was zum Umspeichen. Oder der hier aus dem Basar:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575504
Campa Felgen sind auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (18. April 2012)

Zuviel Elox geht garnicht


----------



## Rahbari (20. April 2012)

Suche nach Felgen erledigt. Am Ende wurde es mir zu bunt und so habe ich für 70 + 50 USD aus den USA 2x Araya RM 395 Team in NOS bestellt. Die letzten fehlenden Teile sind immer die relativ teuersten.  Freue mich schon auf die Zoll.


----------



## Rahbari (30. April 2012)

So, Felgen sind da. Nach Möglichkeit bringe ich sie heute mit den beiden türkisen Ringle-Naben zum Einspeichen. Die Hinterradnabe bekommt zudem neue Industrielager (die Ringle schluckt deren vier!). Der Laufradsatz wird sauteuer aber was soll's. Mal lebt nur einmal...

Während der Rahmen noch beim Lacker ist, bleiben als letzte wesentliche Baustelle die Decals. Die originalen Decals sind ja blau. Da ich den Rahmen schon gerne mit Türkis aufbauen will, wird sich das beißen.

Daher wollte ich mir eigentlich von Tomasius türkise Decals machen, was dann dann ungefähr so aussehen wird:






Allerdings habe ich bedenken, dass wir kein perfekten Ton zum Ringle-Türkis finden werden bzw. die Umsetzung einfach zu schwer wird. Außerdem ist zu bedenken, dass ich die türkisen Decals definitiv über dem Klarlack machen müsste, falls ich das Aufbauschema am Ende doch über den Haufen werfe. Ich würde allerdings schon gerne die Decals unter Lack haben - dann sind sie geschützt und glänzen auch ein bißchen. Und der Rahmen fühlt sich noch mehr als aus einem Guss an. Weiter gilt zu bedenken, dass der Aufbau vielleicht nicht auch nicht sooo viel Türkis verträgt. Vielleicht am Ende nur Sattelstütze, Lenker und Naben. Der Rest schwarz und Flip-Flop-Vorbau in Rahmenfarbe.

Als Alternative ist mir gerade eingefallen, dass man die Decals ja auch weiß machen kann. Dann sehen sie so aus wie beim roten 1992er Psyclone. Weil weiß zu jedem Aufbau passt, könnte ich die Decals dann auch unter Lack machen.






Schließlich könnte man die Decals auch schwarz machen - wie bei den polierten Zaskars. Problematisch ist dann allerdings, wie man noch den Schatten der Decals hinbekommt. Und ein BVB-Rad soll es auch nicht unbedingt werden.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MadProetchen (30. April 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> .... Was meint Ihr?



moin moin,
dein farbkonzept is sehr cool....
ich denke schon, dass ihr den richtigen ton treffen werdet...
von daher lohnt sich sich auch die versiegelung der decals unter einer guten schicht klarlack....
was hälst du denn von silber ....statt schwarz...für die restlichen teile?
wie auch immer.....
ich denke...bei drei "farben" kannst du dich eloxmäßig richtig austoben, ohne dass es zu unruhig wird

glück auf
der markus


----------



## cleiende (30. April 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?



Weiss mit schwarzem Rand.


----------



## dkh99 (1. Mai 2012)

Entweder darauf pfeifen, dass die originalen Decals in blau nicht zu den anbauteilen passen oder weiß... In jedem Fall kein bastel wastel ala türkis oder schwarz... 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (1. Mai 2012)

meine meinung kennst du bereits:

ich würde das originale dunkelblau durch hellblau (türkis?!) ersetzen, den rest so lassen!


----------



## Rahbari (30. Juli 2012)

So, hole das Thema mal wieder hoch.

Habe schlechte Nachrichten: Mein Lacker bekommt das Gelb der Gabel (Quasi-NOS) nicht hin. Vermutlich wird der Rahmen nun in Schwefelgelb lackiert - dieser Farbton ist dem original sehr ähnlich; die Gabel muss allerdings ebenfalls in diesem Ton lackiert werden, damit es sich nicht beißt. Was meint Ihr?

Es ist echt misslich, dass ich vermutlich nicht dieses geniale Gelb hier bekommen werde:






(C) bvarnfullagts, s.o.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder des Rahmens und des Vorbaus nach dem Strahlen:














Auch bei den Decals sieht es nicht so gut aus. Tomasius kann leider keine mehr herstellen; evtl. findet er aber noch jemanden. Ich habe heute vorsorglich mal Gil bei Retrobike angeschrieben.

Bin immer noch unentschlossen, welche Decal-Farbe ich nehmen soll. Allerdings werde ich die Decals nicht unter den Klarlack machen - dann bin ich einfach flexibler.


----------



## dkh99 (30. Juli 2012)

Also die Vorarbeit sieht doch schonmal echt  aus... Schade, dass er das Gelb nicht hinbekommt... ich würde wie folgt vorgehen: zunächst soll er nur den Rahmen lackieren, dann die Gabel ranhalten und selbst beurteilen wie groß der Farbunterschied ist... ist denn Schwefelgelb sehr viel anders?


----------



## black-panther (31. Juli 2012)

Wäre es evtl. 'ne Alternative, es bei Gerrits Lackierer zu versuchen?


----------



## epic2006 (31. Juli 2012)

Johannes, ich hatte Dir gestern noch eine PN geschrieben, werd mich heute Abend mal ausführlicher melden.

Es bei meinem Lackierer machen zu lassen wär sicherlich eine Option und ich würde das wohl auch managen (Versand, Farbauswahl, Abwicklung etc.). Auch mit den Decalls sollte was zu machen sein, so denn die Vorlagen in entsprechendem Dateiformat vorhanden sind. Das bräuchte aber Zeit.

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (31. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, ich kann meinem Lacker nicht antun, den Rahmen wieder abzunehmen. Dafür hat er einfach schon zu viel Arbeit reingesteckt. Was man überlegen könnte, meinem Lacker den Farbcode etc. von Gerrits Rahmen zu geben.

Decals brauche ich ja 1992er. Gil von Retrobike hat sie leider nicht und müsste sie aufwändig anfertigen. Bleibt nur noch Tomasius...


----------



## dkh99 (31. Juli 2012)

Lieber Johannes, auch ich hätte ein ungutes Gefühl, deinem Lacker den Auftrag zu canceln... 

Wenn Gerrits Lacker das hinbekommt, müsste es deiner doch auch hinbekommen... 

es wäre nur zu schade, wenn die Gabel mitlackiert werden müsste... ich habe sie ja live bei dir gesehen, und die war wirklich im NOS-Zustand...


----------



## Rahbari (31. Juli 2012)

Leicht OT: Bilder eines 91er Cyclone in
mir unbekannter Lackierung und fillet-brazed 2x4-Gabel und Flip-Flop I. 
http://www.secondspincycles.com/2012/07/1990-gt-cyclone.html?m=0


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hab gerade mal wieder den Thread durchgelesen und da ist mir aufgefallen das Du ja eine gelbe 3D und eine 2x4 Gabel hast. Ist da eine evtl. über?
Ich hab da auch ein gelbes 92´Projekt und da fehlt mir noch ne Gabel.


----------



## Rahbari (31. Juli 2012)

Die übrige 2x4-Gabel ist vor wenige Wochen an Milli verkauft worden. Tut mir leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (22. September 2012)

Nach langer Sendepause ein kleines Update.

1. Habe mich jetzt für ein gelb entschieden, in welchem Rahmen, 3D-Gabel und Vorbau lackiert werden.

2. Mein Laufradsatz mit türkisen Ringle-Naben, Twistern, Araya RM 395 XC Team und DT-Swiss Speichen (Revolution vorne, Competition hinten; silberne Messing-Nippel) ist da.





3. Tomasius will mir ausnahmsweise noch ein paar Decals machen. Tendiere zu türkisen (für Türkis-Aufbau) und einem zweiten Satz in dem Standard-Blau (für klassischen Aufbau mit schwarzem Syncros Lenker/Sattelstütze; Flip-Flop in Rahmenfarbe).


----------



## epic2006 (22. September 2012)

Ah, es geht weiter. Schön!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (9. November 2012)

So... Montag kommt mein frisch lackierter Rahmen/Gabel/Flip-Flop. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Gelb.

Decals dauern noch ein paar Tage und ich lasse sie in original (blau) und in türkis/hellblau herstellen. An dieser Stelle tausend Dank an wKid.

Die Decals werden ggf. nachträglich noch unter Klarlack gemacht. Vorher wird aber ausprobiert, ob der Aufbau so wie geplant gemacht wird (Ringle Türkis bis zum Abwinken, Blackwall Smoke/Dart) oder doch nur klassisch (schwarze Syncros Sattelstütze+Lenker; Flip-Flop in Rahmenfarbe, Skinwall Smoke/Dart, schwarzer King 2Nut, schwarze Ringle Camtwist).

Als Gruppe habe ich ne XTR 900 + passenden GT-Titan-Innenlager da; bei klassischem Aufbau wird es aber vermutlich ne 735er XT, weil hinten eh ne U-Brake dran sitzt und die XT farblich besser zum gelb passt als ne XTR 900. Bei XT-Aufbau muss ich dann aber nochmal nach Teilen suchen, habe bislang erst Bremsen (schwarze 734 vorne, 733 U-Brake hinten) und Schalt-/Bremshebel (ST-M095) da. Auf Daumis stehe ich nicht so...


----------



## Rahbari (15. November 2012)

So, hier mal ein schnelles und schlechtes Bild vom neulackierten Rahmen:






Das Gelb ist toll geworden!

Durch die Neulackierung hat der Rahmen ca. 50g Gewicht verloren; jetzt wiegt er genau 2100g (bei 19 Zoll)!

Da die schwarze U-Brake doch sehr dominant ist und auch sonst viel schwarz am Rad sein wird, werde ich zu 99% auf XT 730/735 setzen. XTR 900 passt farblich irgendwie nicht. Für vorne habe ich schon ne schwarze Canti.

Bin auch ziemlich sicher, dass der Steuersatz ein schwarzer King 2Nut wird; passender GT Canti-Gegenhalter vorhanden.

Hinsichtlich Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Naben, Flaschenhalter, Schnellspanner werde ich probieren, ob es tatsächlich Türkis wird oder doch nur klassisches Schwarz. Bei klassischem Aufbau habe ich auch einen in Rahmenfarbe lackierten Flip-Flop-Vorbau.

Decals werde dem Aufbau angepasst. Bei Türkis kommen hellblaue Decals, bei schwarz/gelb die "originalen" blauen.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## dkh99 (15. November 2012)

Unglaublich... unsere Sorge war völlig verfehlt. der hat das Gelb einfach super getroffen. Der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt... und ich freue mich auf das Endergebnis und unsere gemeinsame Cyclone/Psyclone Tour durch Berlin... 

Wie soll nun mit den Decals verfahren werden? Bitte diese unbedingt unter Klarlack... der letzte Stand war ja, dass dein Lacker an dieser Stelle den Klarlack wegmacht und dann neu aufträgt... bleibt es dabei?


----------



## Rahbari (15. November 2012)

Sobald die Decal-Farbe feststeht, geht der Rahmen nochmal zum Lacker, der die Klarlackschicht wieder entfernt, die Decals aufbringt und dann wieder Klarlack rübermacht. Ich scheue keinen Aufwand!


----------



## pommerngerrit (16. November 2012)

Hallo alle mit einander.

ich möchte erwähnen, daß Johannes den Farbton persöhnlich gewählt hat.

Es handelt sich um ein Gelb aus der NSC Karte welches ich von Standox als Basislack bekommen habe.

Wir hatten ja recht viel probiert, was an hand von Bildern sehr schwer gewesen war.

Letztendlich hat`s gepasst.

viel Spass beim Aufbau.

Montageständer gibts oft bei Lidl für 30 Euronen.

lG.
Gerrit ( der andere)


----------



## pommerngerrit (16. November 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Sobald die Decal-Farbe feststeht, geht der Rahmen nochmal zum Lacker, der die Klarlackschicht wieder entfernt, die Decals aufbringt und dann wieder Klarlack rübermacht. Ich scheue keinen Aufwand!




ich entferne den vorhandenen Klarlack nicht, dieser wird angeschliffen!


----------



## Rahbari (16. November 2012)

Auch wenn ich am Ende den Farbton ausgesucht habe, Gerrit von CycleArt-Berlin hatte vorher sehr viel Aufwand, hat immer gute Tipps gegeben und die Lackierung hervorragend ausgeführt. Kann ihn nur wärmstens empfehlen.


Aufbau-Entscheidung wird schwierig. Hier mal miese Bilder bei miesem Kunstlicht, mehrfach komprimiert:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1257190
Edit: hässliche Bilder raus; bessere weiter unten. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1257192

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1257191

So ganz ohne Decals kann man sich das irgendwie schwer vorstellen. Wichtig war aber schonmal, zu sehen, dass das Türkis nicht zu extrem war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommerngerrit (16. November 2012)

jep, Decals müssen rauf! Sonst wirkt das wie nen Weise.


----------



## der_ulmer (16. November 2012)

Schaut Super genial aus! Wenn's meins wäre: gelb mit Blau/Türkis! Die Farbkombi schaut einfach Super aus!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## MadProetchen (16. November 2012)

freiheitlich demokratisch


nein mal im ernst: einfach goil


----------



## Rahbari (18. November 2012)

Danke für die Meinungen. Meine Tendenz ist auch derzeit türkiser Aufbau.

Hier mehr Bilder mit Türkis und selbstgebastelten Decals; 2x mit Skinwalls, 1x mit Blackwall


Skinwalls:








... und Blackwalls:




Finde die Blackwalls zu fett.

Steuersätze habe ich Chris King 2Nut schwarz (modern, mit Logo, neu) und Chris King 2 Nut türkis (No Logo, alt aber NOS). Welchen soll ich nehmen, wenn ich evtl. die Sattelklemme nur in schwarz habe und der Canti-Gegenhalter (der zwischen oberere Steuersatzschale und der Mutter geklemmt wird) schwarz oder in Rahmenfarbe ist?

Sattel: hellblau/gelbe Kevlar-Ecken oder schwarzen Flite (müsste ich noch besorgen)?

Vorbau: türkise Ringle oder Flip-Flop in Rahmenfarbe? Türkiser Answer Hyperlite Lenker habe ich auch.

Suche noch ein leichtes 122.5/127mm Innenlager und silberne XT 730-Kurbeln...


----------



## Rahbari (18. November 2012)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Schaut Super genial aus! Wenn's meins wäre: gelb mit Blau/Türkis! Die Farbkombi schaut einfach Super aus!
> 
> Grüßle, Tony


 

.... sagt der Yeti ARC-Besitzer. Danke für das Kompliment!





Hätte übrigens einen türkisen Ringle Zooka Clamp-On 120mm, 1 1/8 übrig...


----------



## dkh99 (18. November 2012)

Ich finde es genial... (was ich von der Iphone-Cam nicht behaupten kann  )

Zum Gelbton muss ich nichts sagen. Habe ich ja gestern in Natura gesehen... dein Lack hat eine Super-Arbeit geleistet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (19. November 2012)

Schön geworden!
Auch wenn die Skinwalls klassischer aussehen, so finde ich, dass die schwarzen den Rahmen besser zur Geltung bringen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## dkh99 (19. November 2012)

Skinwalls passen m. E. nicht zum Gesamtkonzept... ich würde Blackwalls nehmen


----------



## Rahbari (19. November 2012)

Chris & Alex, Danke für Eure Meinungen. Blackwall war mir irgendwie zu fett für den filigranen Rahmen aber ich schaue nochmal, wenn das Rad fertiger ist. Habe ja beide Versionen da und die Neuauflagen von Smoke/Dart lassen sich sehr leicht aufziehen (ohne Heber). In der Tat betonen die Blackwalls schon irgendwie den herrlichen Rahmen. Es ist aber ohnehin leider so, dass das Türkis sehr ablenkt.


Von Moritz bekomme ich ein NOS Syncros 122.5 Ti Innenlager  Nun brauche ich nur noch vernünftige XT 730 Kurbelarme und dann hätte ich eigentlich alles zusammen.


----------



## dkh99 (19. November 2012)

Blackwalls gibt es doch auch schmaler... ich finde meine Skinwalls mit 2.0 Breite passen perfekt zum filigranen Rahmen meines Cyclones...


----------



## cleiende (19. November 2012)

Ich denke daß es da um die Farbe und nicht so sehr um die Breite geht.

Silber kann übrigens sehr dezent sein.....


----------



## der_ulmer (19. November 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> .... sagt der Yeti ARC-Besitzer. Danke für das Kompliment!



Na dann bin n der Stelle wohl schuldig im Sinne der Anklage, oder so 

Ich finde die Variante mit Skinwalls schöner Deine restlichen Probleme sind ja zum Glücl Luxusprobleme, ich bin aber schon mal gespannt, wie das zusammengesteckt aussehen kann, bin mir aber sicher, dass der GT Vorbau mit blauem Lenker und blauem King ein geniales blau/gelb Wechselspiel ergibt  Sattelklemme passend zu den Kurbeln silbern/poliert ... Ich würde aber statt dem blauen Flite versuchen nen gelben Stattel zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß beim Probieren!!!

Grüßle, Tony

P.S.: Falls das Syncros Lager aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht passen sollte, ich hätte Verwendung dafür ...


----------



## Rahbari (22. November 2012)

Weiter geht's mit schlechten Bildern:

King türkis/Zooka türkis 






King schwarz/Zooka türkis 




King schwarz/Flip-Flop gelb (bequem) 




King schwarz/Flip-Flop gelb ("Streckbank") 








Mein Favorit ist z.Z. Bild Nr. 4, also "Streckbank" mit schwarzem King, gelben Flip-Flop und türkisem Lenker. Das Steuerrohr sieht einfach toll aus, wenn es schwarz umrahmt wird. Weitere Vorteile: schwarzer Canti-Gegenhalter kann im King relativ unsichtbar eingeklemmt werden und auch die Sattelstützenklemme ist schwarz. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass es nicht zu unbequem ist. Den Abstand von ca. 71.5 cm habe ich auch beim Xizang. Mein Storm ist noch krasser (72.5). Die Sattelstütze wird wohl noch runterwandern und der Vorbau hoch.

Bei türkisem Lenker, der eigentlich gesetzt ist, sieht es mit Schalthebeln dann so aus. Irgendwie nicht so optimal...









Daumis passen zu dem modernen Auftritt des Rads nicht so, meine ich...


----------



## dkh99 (22. November 2012)

Hey Johannes,

also ich meine, dass türkiser Vorbau + türkiser Lenker nicht so optimal ist. Entweder gelber Vorbau + türkiser Lenker oder türkiser Vorbau + schwarzer Lenker... du hast ja soweit alles da (Lenker: Syncros)... mein Favorit wäre gelber Vorbau (wobei mein Fillet Brazed optimal wäre... vielleicht findest du einen) + türkiser Lenker

Steuersatz würde ich nen schwarzen King nehmen... harmoniert gut mit dem Sattelstützenklemme (die GT bekommst du ja bald von mir). 

Bei den Daumies bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, ob diese klassischen Parts gut zum "futuristischen" Charakter deines türkisen Aufbaus passt. Mit einem schwarzen Lenker aber bestimmt schon...

Try and Decide..


----------



## Rahbari (23. November 2012)

Türkiser Vorbau uns schwarzer Lenker sieht nicht aus. Wenn türkiser Aufbau, dann türkiser Lenker. Vorbau wohl auch der Flip-Flop, selbst wenn er ungefähr doppelt so viel wiegt wie der Ringle.

Habe heute morgen nochmal mit schwarz aufgebaut:









Sieht natürlich gefällig aus - gerade auf den Bildern! - aber "live" hat es mich nicht umgehauen. Schon schön aber irgendwie "normal". Ich lasse es aber noch übers Wochenende wirken...

Was meint Ihr: doch klassisch (schwarzer Syncros-Lenker und Sattelstütze) oder gewagter?

Klassisch wäre es natürlich eine schlechte Kopie von Alex' Hammer-Rad - bloß halt als Repaint und ohne gelötete Gabel/Flip-Flop.


----------



## der_ulmer (23. November 2012)

Genial! Die Buidln schaun echt super aus!

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich die Bilder von gestern irgendwie interessanter finde.




Rahbari schrieb:


> Sieht natürlich gefällig aus


Mag sein, aber ich finde es auch ein wenig langweiliger. Alex Radl schaut natürlich genial aus aber gerade vor dem Hintergrund des Repaint deines Rahmens finde ich, dass man mal etwas gewagteres wagen kann und weniger normal aufbauen sollte 

Dein letztes Bild von gestern: Vorbau gelb, Lenker türkis  hier würde ich allerdings mal noch den türkisen King versuchen. Aber ich hab mich ja eh schon als Fan von Gelb türkis geoutet  

Daumies mit den silbernen Hebelchen ebenfalls  Die (komplett schwarzen) STIs wirken für mich irgendwie wie ein "schwerer und dominanter schwarzer Klotz" am Lenker.

Welche Griffe sind den angedacht?

Viel Spaß beim wochenendlichen Wirklichenlassen und a Grüßle,

Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (23. November 2012)

Hier noch was Interessantes zum Rahmen: Patente zur Groove Tube und zum auswechselbaren Schaltauge.

http://www.google.com/patents/US5236212?hl=de


http://www.google.com/patents/US5082303?hl=de

Toll, was man an Bike-Teilen alles findet. Zumindest hier alle Patente von Ringlé:
http://www.google.com/search?tbo=p&tbm=pts&hl=en&q=ininventor:"Geoffrey+F.+Ringle'"

Das Patent für den H20 ist von ein paar Jahren ausgelaufen und nun wird es gerade nachgebaut...


----------



## dkh99 (23. November 2012)

So dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort, da mein Cyclone hier erwähnt wurde. Zunächst einmal danke für die Blumen. So und jetzt zum Aufbau. Ich meine es liegt nicht am Repaint, dass Johannes ruhig nicht meinen "langweiligen" Aufbau wählen muss. Mein Rad ist einfach Mega-Retro, da aus 91. Johannes' Rad ist zwar nur ein Jahr älter, aber das Psyclone wurde einfach viel länger, sogar noch als Young-Timer, gebaut. Daher meine ich, kannst du ruhig auf etwas gewagtere Farben gehen. Das würde bei meinem Cyclone, welches nur 91 gebaut wurde, einfach nicht passen... Das hat nix mit Repaint oder Originallack zu tun...

Seit dem ich Daumies habe, will ich nix anderes... die Dinger sehen wahnsinnig lecker aus. Da wird man fast schon provoziert sich ein Rad aus der Zeit der Daumies zu kaufen... Bitte bitte bitte komm nicht auf die Idee die 092er oder 095er anzubauen. Daumies und nix anderes...


----------



## Rahbari (7. Dezember 2012)

Decals sind da:  Tausend Dank an Wkid und www.aufkleber-online.net


----------



## Rahbari (13. Dezember 2012)

So, hatte mir letztes Wochenende mal die Decals näher angeschaut.

Leider gibt es schlechte Nachrichten. Die kleineren Decals, die wegen der Details auf durchsichtige Folie gedruckt werden musste (also kein konkurengenauer Schnitt auf weißer Folie) färben sich von Türkis/hellblau in grün, wenn sie auf dem gelben Rahmen sind. 





Die Option des Drucks auf weißer Folie ohne konturengenauen Schnitt scheidet aus (siehe Decal "groove tube").

Hatte jetzt noch keinen Nerv, beim Drucker nachzufragen, ob das auch anders geht. Vielleicht sollte ich die Decals "competition series" und "groove tube" einfach weglassen? Vorteil wäre, dass das Rad dann insgesamt "cleaner" ist. Und die beiden Sticker sind ja eigentlich nur Marketing.

Was meint Ihr? Hier mal ein Bild mit mies geklebten "Psyclone"-Decal (habe mehrere) und "GT" (noch ohne "all terra"; habe ich aber da).





Edit: zum Vergleich mit den "competetion series" und "groove tube" Decals, allerdings um den Faktor 2 zu klein:


----------



## dkh99 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Johannes... zunächst einmal: die "Psyclone" Decals sehen echt topp aus... gute Arbeit... zu den kleinen Decals: wenn es irgend eine Möglichkeit gibt, diese doch auf eine "ordentliche" Folie zu drucken, dann bitte veranlassen... Finde der Rahmen wirkt hinten zu "clean"... keinesfalls aber die "grünen" Decals verwenden...


----------



## Rahbari (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe dem Decal-Drucker mal gemailt, was technisch noch so geht...

Grüne Decals sind natürlich keine Option.

Weitere Meinungen sind willkommen, auch wenn in letzter Zeit im GT-Forum irgendwie nicht mehr viel los ist.


----------



## dkh99 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hab es dir ja bereits gesagt... Thread im falschen Forum... der gehört in den Classic-Bereich (dürfte ein Mod ohne weiteres verschieben können)


----------



## Kruko (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Thread gehört schon hier her. Also bitte nicht verschieben. Decals müssen für mich hinten dran. Ich würde alles erdekliche versuchen, damit der Rahmen wetestgehend wieder Original erscheint.

Und da wir dabei sind: Ich würde den Aufbau mit schwarzen Teilen bevorzugen. Ein GT ist halt kein Yeti und will es auch nicht werden. 

Aber letztendlich muss es Dir gefallen.


----------



## Rahbari (13. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Thread bleibt natürlich hier. 

Türkis-Aufbau ist erstmal gesetzt, da es mir so am besten gefällt.  Aber ich übertreibe es nicht mit dem Türkis.

So original wird der Rahmen ohnehin nicht mehr sein, nach Re-Paint und heller gemachten Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. Dezember 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> So original wird der Rahmen ohnehin nicht mehr sein, nach Re-Paint und heller gemachten Decals.



Das weiß doch später eh keiner mehr, ob das blau dunkler oder heller gewesen ist. Von daher mach Dir die Mühe und kleb alle Decals drauf.


----------



## epic2006 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte ja bei meinem Bike das gleiche Problem. Auf weiße Folie drucken und selber ausschneiden:





mit etwas Muße wird das schon:





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (8. Januar 2013)

Grrr, jemand von Retrobike hat mir das Design geklaut. Gelber Stahlrahmen mit türkisen Anbauteilen:






Werde jetzt bei mir nochmal das Problem mit den Decals angehen. Die jetztigen sind etwas zu groß.

Habe gestern mal einen schwarzen Flite auf die türkise Ringle Moby Stütze montiert. Sah irgendwie nicht soooo gut aus. Werde ein Bild nachliefern. Habe aber keine Ahnung, was man ändern könnte. Der hellblaue Flite war auch nicht gut (und ist inzwischen verkauft). Werde mal eine schwarze Stütze ausprobieren und vergleichen... Sehr ärgerlich, weil eine türkise Sattelstütze eigentlich gesetzt war... Und bei dem Yeti sieht man, dass die Stütze eigentlich türkis besser wäre.

Suche zudem noch verzweifelt einen 28.6 Ringle Collar (Sattelstützenklemme) in türkis. Wenn jemand was findet...


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2013)

Hey Johannes, 
der Tune würger vom Gerrit/epic2006 wäre nix für dich? (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10220880#post10220880)

Grüße
Chris


----------



## epic2006 (14. Januar 2013)

Ist zwar nicht timecorrect und eher blau wie türkis, aber nett anzuschauen:





ob der mit 28,6 allerdings passt, weiß ich nicht. An meinem Psyclone passte der eben nicht drauf, allerdings hatte ich ja auch keinen Originallack.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (14. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Das Blau der Würger wird aber nicht zum Ringle-Türkis passen.

Habe mir inzwischen ein polierten-ex-3DV Collar gekauft und werde schauen, ob ich den irgendwo in einem vernünftigen Türkise eloxieren lassen kann. Habe bis dahin aber Alternativen.

Habe einen 28.6 in Schwarz von Ringle. Der passt aber auch nicht so wirklich, zu eng. Weiß aber auch nicht, ob die Klemme original ist. Wenn die Klemme schwarz bleiben soll, würde ich den ggf. etwas aufbohren.Montiert ist der ein 30,0 von Salsa (modern). Der passt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (21. Januar 2013)

Keine großen Neuigkeiten. Hatte keinen Nerv, mich um die Decals zu kümmern.

Habe dieses Wochenende aber mal die Option "so viel türkis wie möglich" getest und finde sie sehr ansprechend:













Vorne sind Joe's Canti aber die würden noch getauscht gegen Grafton Speed Controller (im Zulauf). Die dürften auch vom Farbton etwas besser passen; die Joe's sind recht blaß.

Bleiben wird jedenfalls der türkiser Spanner an der Sattelstützenklemme. Ohne Spanner gefällt mir das Ensemble Rahmen - Klemme - Sattelstütze - Sattel nicht aber so kommt es sehr gut. Wenn ich irgendwann mal einen türkisen Camtwist oder Ti-Stix finde, kommt der natürlich dran. Bis dahin muss ich mit dem Twister vorlieb nehmen.

Erstaunlicherweise beißt sich die schwarze U-Brake hinten nicht mit der türkisen Canti vorne.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Januar 2013)

sorry but much too much.


----------



## h0rst99 (21. Januar 2013)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry but much too much.




Ich find auch, dass der Steuersatz und der Flaschenhalter zuviel des Gut... türkisenen sind!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. Januar 2013)

Prefer the darker blue decals.


----------



## Splatter666 (22. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Mir gefällts gut 
Bis auf die vorderen Bremsen, da würde ICH auf schwarze XT wechseln...
Und den Steuersatz vielleicht auch noch in schwarz 
Welche Kurbel würdest du bei diesem Setup verbauen? Ne schwarze?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Rahbari (22. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Meinungen! Bin noch unentschloßen, wie der Aufbau zu Ende geht...

Schwarzer Steuersatz und türkiser Vorbau harmonieren nicht. Wenn schwarzer Steuersatz, dann kommt wieder der gelbe Flip-Flop-Vorbau.

Als Kurbel ist ne XT 730 silber mit schwarzen Kettenblättern gesetzt.

Die Decal-Farbe in Hellblau bleibt so. Das orignale Marineblau beißt sich mit dem Türkis. Das Schema Gelb-Türkis will ich aber in Verwirklichung eines Jugendtraums durchziehen und Katalogaufbauten gibt es eh genug.


----------



## dkh99 (22. Januar 2013)

Mir gefällts... ich würde mich von dem Katalog-Aufbau bzw. einem konservativen Aufbau verabschieden und einfach eine Extreme-Schiene fahren... und das ist klasse mit dem Türkis. 

Hör auf so viel rumzuswitchen... sonst wirst du auch in diesem Sommer nicht fertig... wir werden mit unseren (Ps)(C)yclones ne menge Spaß haben


----------



## Rahbari (22. Januar 2013)

... und die Ührchen am Handgelenk ordentlich durchrütteln.


----------



## dkh99 (22. Januar 2013)

macht Bruce Wayne auch


----------



## der_ulmer (22. Januar 2013)

Wie oben schon mal geschrieben, gelb Türkis rockt!! Und die "volle Nummer" noch mehr; zumindest auf den Bildern ... ;-)

Ich finds mit dem türkisen Steuersatz deutlich besser als das ältere Bild mit dem schwarzen. 

Grüßle aus dem Süden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (15. April 2013)

Da der Canti-Gegenhalter schwarz ist, geht türkiser Steuersatz leider gar nicht. Also wird es der schwarze King. Da mir am Ende die Balance doch wichtiger ist, kommt vorne ne schwarz 734-Bremse (NOS). Schaltwerk ist inzwischen auch NOS.





Querzugträger werden türkise Mojos. Die kommen sehr gut.


Bleibt noch die Frage mit den Decals:

a) Mit "Competion Series" und "Groove Tube" wird mir der Rahmen zu voll. Tendiere stark, die wegzulassen. Sehe auch nicht, wie ich die von der weißen Folie schneide...

b) Der "GT All Terra"-Schriftzug ist leider ca. 2cm zu lang. Der sollte kleiner, was?


----------



## dkh99 (15. April 2013)

So sieht zumindest das Rad zu nackig aus. Da muss der All Terra hin... mit den hinteren Decals würde ich das Rad zwar favorisieren, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, dann eben so wie jetzt... Hauptsache wir machen endlich mal ne Psy(cy)clone-Tour


----------



## h0rst99 (15. April 2013)

Der 'GT' Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr sieht irgendwie schief aus ....


----------



## Rahbari (15. April 2013)

Sämtliche Sticker werden ohnehin neu und zwar äußerst sorgfältig. Z.Z. sind nur Fehldrucke drauf, damit man sich das Ganze vorstellen kann.


----------



## h0rst99 (15. April 2013)

...aah, okay


----------



## dkh99 (15. April 2013)

Das wichtigste ist erstmal dass echt der Gelbton wie Arsch auf Eimer passt... Hat dein Lacker echt super hinbekommen. Aber bitte gleich alles richtig machhen... also Decals unter Klarlack...


----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2013)

Gefällt mir! Aber ich würde
1. Alle Decals draukleben
2. ne schwarze Sattelklemme verwenden, um dort nen Kontrast reinzubringen.


----------



## cleiende (15. April 2013)

Alle Decals!
Mag auch hilfreich sein falls Du es mal verkaufen möchtest


----------



## der_ulmer (16. April 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Alle Decals!






dkh99 schrieb:


> also Decals unter Klarlack...



Da muss ich mich anschließen! Ich find ihn so "hinten rum etwas nackt". Und, die Anbauteile kommen und gehen, aber die Basis bleibt bestehen ... ;-)

Ich hab gerade einen Rahmen beim Restaurieren. Dabei hat der Decalmensch ein ähnliches Problem vor sich; gelbe Schrift auf türkisem Untergrund ... Falls die das ordentlich hin bekommt, kann ich dir gerne seinen Kontakt weitergeben und evtl können die dir auch weiterhelfen. Ich werde berichten!

Frohes Schrauben und Grüße aus dem Süden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (16. April 2013)

Okay, ich bin überzeugt. Es kommen alle Decals drauf. Danke!

Mal sehe, was meine Decal-Leute noch so hinkriegen...

Wenn ich doch irgendwann die Schnauze voll vom Elox habe, würde ich die Decals vermissen. Schwarze 730/732-Naben, ne Syncros Sattelstütze 2. Generation (Decals hinten), schwarze Ringle Camtwist und schwarze Ringle Mojo für den 0815-Alternativaufbau lasse ich für alle Fälle im Lager (wobei Alex' Cyclone dann trotzdem doppelt so geil ist). Den Rest versenke ich gerade in der Bucht. Wer noch türkise Graftons, nen türkisen King oder nen schönen Zooka sucht...


----------



## der_ulmer (16. April 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> ...0815...



Schön geschrieben ;-)


----------



## dkh99 (16. April 2013)

Danke für das Kompliment, Johannes...


----------



## Rahbari (5. Februar 2014)

Die Elox-Freaks unter Euch werden enttäuscht sein, aber ich überlege derzeit, ob ich das Psyclone nicht mit den originalen blauen Decals und einem normalen Setup mit schwarzen/silbernen Anbauteilen mache.

Das Türkis lenkt vom dem herrlichen Rahmen ab und ich habe es mir etwas satt gesehen. Zudem wäre der Rahmen mit türkisen Decals sofort als Repaint zu erkennen.

Ich überlege weiter...


----------



## Rahbari (26. März 2014)

So, nach sehr langer Zeit mal ein kurzes Update.

Gerrit hat Decals in Originalfarbe aufgebracht und zwischenzeitliche Lackabplatzer beseitigt. Hier ein Handybild, noch ohne extra Klarlack:





Die 3D-Gabel mit Klarlack sieht so aus:




Die Farbe ist unter Tageslicht übrigens einen Hauch neon - so wie es sein muss.

Nachdem ich das Rad bestimmt ein Jahr mit Türkis rumstand wird der Aufbau nun klassisch mit XT 735, Syncros-Stütze in schwarz und GT-Lenker in schwarz.

Drei Fragen habe ich noch nicht entschieden:
a) Bremsen in silber oder schwarz? Das Bravado mit silber kommt sehr gut:






b) Laufradsatz mit fetten White Industries Ti Naben um Gewicht zu sparen (ca. 400g ggü. meinem XT-LRS)?

c) Syncros Titan Innenlager NOS entjungfern, um gegenüber XT Innenlager nochmal 100g zu sparen?

Das Teil ist echt bleischwer mit kompletter XT und U-brake.


----------



## epic2006 (29. März 2014)

Schön geworden!

Bei den Bremsen denke ich, dass silber etwas schlanker wirkt, was vor allem bei der U-Brake ins Gewicht fallen würde, wenn dort XT gesetzt ist, würd ich vorne vermutlich auch schwarze XT732 nehmen.

Innenlager: wenn Titan vorhanden ist, sollte es auch rein!

LRS: da passt meiner Meinung nach der XT besser und auch den bekommt man auf 1600 und nen bischen Gramm, womit der Gewichtsunterschied nicht mehr so groß sein dürfte. Spanner dann Kingsbery, da kann man auch eine TI-Achse einsetzen...

Beim Gesamtgewicht sollte eine 10 drin sein, mit ein bischen Hirnschmalz und Zeit. Hat bei meinem 91er Xizang mit XT ja auch funktioniert...

Weitermachen, Gruß, GErrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (29. März 2014)

@johannes: im Grunde kannst du dich an meinem cyclone orientieren. Ich würde da nix mit WI experimentieren. 

Der Lack ist super geworden

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tofu1000 (29. März 2014)

Wirklich wunderschöner Rahmen! Ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich mit nahezu ausschließlich schwarzen Teilen aufbauen - liegt aber wohl eher an meiner allgemeinen silber-Aversion...


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2014)

Ganz klar, schwarz. Habe ich auch an meinem Bravado und es passt sehr gut.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. März 2014)

Das Bravado ist wirklich sehr schön, Jörg!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. April 2014)

[ATTACH = full] 283005 [/ ATTACH]
I think you gotta go with black posts, bars, brakes and stem.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. April 2014)

Ok, Kevin, i'll take the Avalanche....
I am still dreaming of 2 TEAM Avalanches, one in Blue, one in Yellow.......


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. April 2014)

Like these ....


----------



## Rahbari (9. April 2014)

So, habe am Wochenende mal etwas geschraubt. Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob silberne oder schwarze Bremsen. Als Querzugträger wollte ich eigentlich schwarze Ringle Mojos nehmen. Tendiere derzeit zu leicht zu silber:





















Hier mit schwarzen Bremsen:














Verbaut habe ich übrigens XT Innenlager und einen XT/Mavic 231 Laufradsatz. Ich wollte bei der Gruppe einheitlich bleiben. Die White Naben waren zu fett und das Syncros Titan Innenlager war mir irgendwie zu schade. Evtl. ändert sich das ja noch.

War nach dem ersten Aufbau erstmal - ehrlich gesagt - etwas ernüchtert. GTs in der Art - gelber Rahmen mit XT - habe ich schon dutzendfach gesehen. Zudem ist da echt viel Schrift auf dem Rahmen. Inzwischen bin ich aber wieder dabei, mich in das Rad zu verlieben. Der Syncros-Lenker - vorher war ein GT dran - hat das Rad nochmal deutlich gepimpt, finde ich.

Das Oberrohr ist bei dem 19-Zoll-Rahmen übrigens noch minimal ansteigend (1cm über die gesamte Oberrohrlänge). Auf den Bildern und wegen der Ovalisierung am Ende täuscht es.


----------



## der_ulmer (9. April 2014)

Schaut sehr schick aus!

Mir gefallen die schwarzen Bremsen deutlich besser, v.a. wenn die Zugträger auch schwarz werden. 

Uuuund ich finde den Syncros Lenker nicht sonderlich schick. Naja am an sich Lenker liegts nicht, aber die Optik Shim/Vorbau gefällt mir nicht so dolle ...

Grüßle und viel Spaß auf der Zielgeraden!


----------



## Rahbari (9. April 2014)

Habe noch einen Lenker im Zulauf mit einem anderen Shim. Der wird besser passen. Der wäre aber silber, was ich z.Z. gar nicht so schlecht fände. Der schwarze GT war jedenfalls irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (9. April 2014)

Mensch Johannes... Nie bist du zufrieden  . Weiß nicht was du hast. Echt topp. Würde auch schwarze bremsen nehmen... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (10. April 2014)

Also trotzdem ich ja silber favorisiert habe, muss ich sagen, dass mir so hingeschraubt das Schwarz richtig gut gefällt! Beim Lenker würde ich an Deiner Stelle den schwarzen Lenker mit silbernem Shim probieren, passt ja von den Durchmessern her.

Bis hierhin auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Rad!

Weitermachen, Gruß, GErrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. April 2014)

3D is actually the correct for.  It was the standard fork on both of my 91 Cyclones.  Still would have been the standard for 92 also.


----------



## sharam (14. April 2014)

Schwarz wäre meine Wahl!


----------

